# Fragen zum Aufbau eines 02er Switch



## 950supermoto (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Habe ein paar Anfängerfragen zu einem 02er Switch:

- Kurbelsatz möchte ich den Kurbelsatz Truvative Hussefelt Double montieren. Passendes Innenlager sollte auch von Truvative kommen, welches muss ich verwenden?
- Muss ich den Umwerfer (Deore XT) mit Schelle zur Befestigung am Tretlager bestellen? Wenn ja, welches Model genau?
- Sattelstützenmass ist glaub ich 26.8mm?
- Gabel möchte ich die Manitou Nixon Elite 115-145mm RTWD _No Boss_ montieren, welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit der gemacht?

Möchte alle Teile bei bike-import.ch bestellen. Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Lieferservice gemacht. Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe

ride on!


----------



## el Lingo (17. Dezember 2006)

Wow, der sieht aus, als wäre er neu!?
Zum Innenlager: Rocky Rahmen haben ein breiteres Gehäuse (73mm) als die meisten anderen Rahmen (68mm). Also sollte das Lager schon mal diese Voraussetzung erfüllen. und ansonsten sollte es einfach zur Kurbel passen. Aber da wird man Dir schon keinen Mist verkaufen. Beim Umwerfen kannst DU einen Shimano E-Typ Umwerfer nehmen, der wird übers Innenlager besfestigt, aber ein normaler, der am gedachten Sitzrohr befestigt wird, ist auch nicht schlechter und läßt Dir die Option auf eine 2-Fach Kettenführung offen.
Die Stütze müßte tatsächlich 26,8mm sein, wie die meisten anderen Rockies damals auch.
Zur Gabel kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, aber Marzocchi ist für ein super Ansprechverhalten bekannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 950supermoto (17. Dezember 2006)

Besten Dank für die prompte Antwort. Ja der ist ganz neu. Konnte ihn auf ricardo.ch ersteigern. Passt in dem Fall ein normaler Umwerfer mit obenliegender Schelle auch?

Grüsse aus der verregneten Schweiz


----------



## 950supermoto (17. Dezember 2006)

Besten Dank für die prompte Antwort. Ja der ist ganz neu. Konnte ihn auf ricardo.ch ersteigern. Passt in dem Fall ein normaler Umwerfer mit obenliegender Schelle auch?

Grüsse aus der verregneten Schweiz


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo 950 Supermoto,

Obenliegende Schelle passt nicht, nimm einen mit untenliegender Schelle (Top Swing). 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Jendo (19. Dezember 2006)

Bei den Manitou Gabeln gab es Qualtitätsprobleme, aber wenn Du Glück hast funktioniert sie einandfrei von den technischen Daten sind sie ja superb!
Wenn Du aber eine Alternative suchst, dann ein RS Pike oder ne Z1 aber mehr als 150mm Federweg würd ich Dir nicht empfehlen.
mfg Robert


----------

